# Binding Overhang?



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought some Flux super titan's that were on sale. Since they don't have an adjustable heel cup I had to move the whole binding forward in order to get the boot centered. This causes the toe of the binding to hang over the edge a little. Will this cause toe drag or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I just put some Rome 390's on my new Evo, and when I was dialing them out I thought I would have the same problem. It looked like they overhung too much, (especially since I had minor angles -9 +15). I rode it however and had no problems, and the overhang on mine looks pretty similar to yours. I can only tell by the front shot with the boot in it, but make sure that the overhang is split equally between the front and the back. So if the front boot is over 1 1/2, try and get the back of the boot over 1 1/2 also, otherwise you will have some problems riding.

Biggest thing to look at is in that second picture, imagine how far tipped over the board would have to be to hit that edge. Unless your carving uphill, I don't think it will give you any problems. I could be completely wrong though 

Edit: I just looked at my board and the front of the bindings overhang about 1/2 inch, looks like yours are about 1 inch. Someone else might be able to chime in if that's gonna be sketchy.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

It's fine. You're just being paranoid.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

not an issue at all


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay thanks guys! I just wanted some reassurance, I guess I'm a little obsessive about stuff like that, and snowboarding in general.


----------

